# RAPIDO 680f (2016) Dinette Bed



## CANTHINK (Sep 4, 2017)

Anyone have experience of making up the small single bed which utilises the telescopic table. The example provided in Rapido's "pictogram" doesn't work for this model. The motorhome came with an additional board with one folding support leg but I've no idea where it goes. I contacted the dealer but he wants me to bring the motorhome in for instruction but I don't have the time before heading off with grandkids for much awaited planned trip.Any help /advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd ring the dealer and let him walk you through it while on the phone in the van.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

On our Rapido the side of the seat pulled out slightly to allow the extra bit of width, don't know whether its the same on yours. Going back a number of years though.


----------



## CANTHINK (Sep 4, 2017)

He wouldn't consider it, said there were too many different versions.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Typical Salesman who doesn't know his product.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Surely it can't be THAT difficult to work out?? There can only be one way it fits so you need to "have a play" 

Andy


----------



## CANTHINK (Sep 4, 2017)

Mrplodd said:


> Surely it can't be THAT difficult to work out?? There can only be one way it fits so you need to "have a play"
> 
> Andy


Not a very helpful response. I asked for advice not an opinion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

CANTHINK said:


> Not a very helpful response. I asked for advice not an opinion.


On the face of it perhaps not, but often it's the best advice in the absence of instructions, so give it a try, or maybe Google images of your van in case someone figured if out.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is this any help, it shows the night time layout

http://www.rapido-motorhome.co.uk/motorhome_low-profile_serie-6f_680f.chtml


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry I was certainly not trying to bit flippant My response was that there can only be one way it will fit together so it's time to have a play to find out exactly how.

As you don't have time to return to the dealer, and the lack of any detailed instructions from anyone else your options are pretty much as I have suggested! Think of it as a form of three dimensional puzzle. You KNOW it all fits together _somehow_ so it's just a case of trying the various options until you hit on the right one.

It's worth taking a digital picture once you have it sorted for future reference.

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Can think

Did you get it sorted??

Andy


----------

